# Is it the right price or a rip off?!



## JulesT (3 August 2020)

I'm not selling or buying on this thread!! I have already got one I'm hoping to buy I just have no idea if it's at the right price. Sorry if not allowed. 

How do you know how to value the box?? 
51 plate 3.5 Renault Movano 2.8tdi 140,000 miles, new MOT, very clean no damage, or rust, everything in working order, will fit a 17.2hh.
It's not the skinny small conversion but the ones more like a square box? 

I know it's only worth as much as you would pay, but a benchmark figure? £10,000 etc?


----------



## Chippers1 (3 August 2020)

If it helps I have a 51 plate Renault Master 3.5t 2.8tdi with less mileage (van type though rather than box type like yours) and I paid about half of that. A box type will probably fetch more though!


----------



## sychnant (3 August 2020)

I have one a year newer, I bought it 5 years ago for more than 10k. It has much lower mileage. It would fit a 17.2hh but not legally, do you know the payload of yours? Also, what floor does it have?


----------



## windand rain (3 August 2020)

Sounds like a lot  for very little not sure it would safely carry a 17.2 but don't know much about little lorries ours is a 7.5 ton 2004 plate paid just under £4000 for it 100,000 kilometers and big if shabby living we are updating the living now Carried 3 shires so roomy and airy it did need a good clean but its is great for what we want


----------



## gallopingby (3 August 2020)

It depends how it’s been made. Is it a basic conversion or an older manufactured by a reputable firm? Have a look on somewhere like Horsequest, they usually have photos and prices.


----------



## IrishMilo (4 August 2020)

You need to find out what the payload is... some people seem to think that just because it can physically fit a big horse, it's legal/safe to do so. You don't mention what the floor is made from either. 

10k sounds high, 6/7k is more reasonable.


----------



## MissTyc (4 August 2020)

I recently sold one like that, coachbuilt, super solid but with a bit less mileage, some corrosion on chassis but otherwise very smart and presentable; £7800.


----------

